# The Steve Nash Appreciation Thread



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We got one for Matrix, and D'Antoni. Now all we need is finally a props thread for our team leader and MVP, Steve Nash. He has ran our system to a perfect art, and has lead this team without Amare to a unreal record. He makes people who you've never heard of, or who were rotting into very good players. Diaw, T. Thomas, Bell, ect.. Give this man his second MVP trophy.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash should win it.

Hes such a smart player down the stretch. Suns have a shot at the title because Nash knows who to get the ball to and when.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I laugh when guys like Nowitzki, LeBron, Shaq, Duncan and Kobe are mentioned in the MVP race because without Nash this team would be an entirely different team. He is the glue that keeps this together and he makes everyone around him better moreso than any of the guys above. And to do what he's done this year without Amare is just incredible. He integrated the new faces seemlessly and you guys are better than ever becuase of him. My hat's off to Steve Nash he truly deserves the MVP again this year and i'll be rooting for the Suns all the way to the finals because of him.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Nash=Ownage. :biggrin:


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

*Nash for MVP*

The MVP is a BS political award. Example: Nash won MVP last year. He deserved it, although Shaq had a great year too. Nash's award was controversial, perhaps because of the race issue or because people aren't used to a guy scoring 16 ppg winning MVP.
Now this year. Nash is easily having a BETTER yr this year. I was on the fence in terms of him deserving MVP a year ago, but this year Nash EASILY is the league's MVP. But what's the chance he wins it? Zero, because the MVP is a political award and people will be afraid of the controversy at giving a white guy who scores under 20 PPG back to back MVPs.
By the way, with all the talk about his ability to distribute the ball, rarely is Nash's shooting ability given it's due. This guy is hands down one of the top 3 shooters in the league. If he wanted, he could score 25 ppg and be Gilbert Arenas. But he'd rather win.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Nash for MVP*

Knicks is the perfect example of huge contract "Stars"... no doubt they have atleast 4 All-Star talents... yet cannot even beat anyone.

The Suns are similar, but its Nash that makes them a winner... Amare, Marion and Barbosa would be producing 20+ point nights, but its Nash's crucial decision making skills on important posessions that translate into wins... smart people with good basketball knowledge SHOULD know this by now.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Nash for MVP*



1 Penny said:


> Knicks is the perfect example of huge contract "Stars"... no doubt they have atleast 4 All-Star talents... yet cannot even beat anyone.
> 
> The Suns are similar, but its Nash that makes them a winner... Amare, Marion and Barbosa would be producing 20+ point nights, but its Nash's crucial decision making skills on important posessions that translate into wins... smart people with good basketball knowledge SHOULD know this by now.


If the Suns lose Nash, I don't care how good anyone thinks Amare, or Marion is, they'll be just like the Knicks.

If Nash and D'Antoni were swapped with Francis, Marbury, and Larry Brown... look out, New York is throwing out 60 wins.

Meh, I'm becoming a Suns fan just because I like Nash...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This man takes so much **** for the MVPs, it's getting ridiculous now. I think it's time we start really appreciating who he is and what he has done, before hes's no longer playing. It's his time now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'd **** Nash. And I'm not even a homosexual.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, he does get a lot of needless ****. I don't understand how he didn't deserve his first or second MVPs... That first year he turned the team around to a 62-20 record. Then the following year, we lose Amare to injury, JJ and QRich to trades, and are projected to _barely_ make the playoffs because we don't have our phenom scorer and have lost 3/5 of our starting line-up... What's he do? He puts the team on his back and leads them to a 54-28 season and a great seed in the playoffs. Seems people these days are only paying attention to what the media pundits say and don't actually take the time to analyze anything for themselves. Either that or they make some assumption and stick with it because they don't want to be wrong even if the proof is glaring them right in the face. You're right, it is sickening and just shows how ignorant people are these days. Nash is a beast, end of discussion ^_^


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'd **** Nash. And I'm not even a homosexual.


That's more than I needed to hear Dr. Suess..LOL!

Without a doubt, Steve Nash will be a Hall of Famer and be in the Suns ring of honor when it's all said and done...


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Nash is the best passer in the league(imho) and he is also among the best shooters, if not the best shooter(his fg% and 3% are unreal...), plus the guy can drive and go for the lay up making it look like its so easy... People like Kobe/Lebron cuz they are showmakers... well I think Nash puts his own show as well, and to me its more entertaining watch him than others...


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'd **** Nash. And I'm not even a homosexual.


I'd watch, see how his ball handling skills are.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash has amazing ball handling skills. Plus, he always loves to lick his fingers before handling.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

18 assists, he goes alright


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

back-to-back 17+ assist nights, he's ok, I suppose.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> back-to-back 17+ assist nights, he's ok, I suppose.


You know, Nash could have shattered the assist record for a single game a couple times if we had actually kept him playing in them... The problem is when he actually has like 20 something assists midway through the third quarter, then chances are pretty good that we're blowing them out, which means we gotta sit him, lol. Anyone think he'll break that single game assist record? At the rate he's going right now, I wouldn't put it past him this year.


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> back-to-back 17+ assist nights, he's ok, I suppose.


He certainly is a basketball player who plays basketball.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

And some people say Kidd is the best in the league... Nash has a better eye, and although lacking defensive game he is an outstanding shooter, and also drives better than Kidd.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

RIDICULOUS, he is.

I smell Player of the Week........


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Aussie Baller said:


> He certainly is a basketball player who plays basketball.


John Madden, is that you? Lol, but seriously Nash is just on a TEAR... I mean goodness... 17 then 18 then 19 assists, lol. He just has his fun when playing the East teams. Makes it look way too easy at times, haha ^_^


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALfv5LQtYso&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ALfv5LQtYso&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I appreciate the humor.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, that was awesome. I'm glad I read this thread first because I was about to post the same vid in the Highlights section, haha. Great clip and he was great tonight against the Jazz ^_^


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

In all honesty, he's playing the as bad as he ever had as a Phoenix Sun.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

16.9 ppg, 12.2 assists, 51% shooting, 45% from 3, 89% FT. 



Also, wanted to make note of that stretch of 7 games with 14 assists or one late November game to early to mid Dec. 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 15, 14,


----------

